# May 9th & 10th Chehalis, Wa. Bottle & Insulator Show



## CJCrystalmines (May 1, 2008)

The Washington Bottle Collector's Association & Emerald City Insulator Club's invite you to be a part of our Spring Collectibles Show ( Fri.May 9th Early Buyers 1 - 7 PM, $5 Adm. & Sat. May 10th 9AM - 4 PM donations accepted) at the Southwest Washington Fairgrounds, Chehalis, Washington.  INFO: *WARREN LHOTKA*, PH: (206) 329-8412, E-mail: wlbottleguy@yahoo.com or *ROBIN HARRISON*, PH: (206) 522-2135 or robin3250@comcast.net.  

 The Southwest Washington Fairgrounds are located a short distance from Interstate 5, exit 179, and has ample day & overnight parking (with or without hookups available). Motels are abundant in the area. Antique shops abound a couple of miles up the road in downtown Centrailia.


----------

